# مبروووووووووك التميز للعضو Zidaan



## صناعي1 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*​ *يسرنا أن نتقدم من الزميل Zidaan بالتهنئة نظرا لاختياره من ضمن المتميزين :13: للنصف الثاني من هذا العام الهجري و ذلك نظرا لجهودة الطيبة في رفع الكتب المميزة و سعيه لمساعدة الأعضاء و توفير الكتب التي يطلبونها

و نتمنى له دوام التميز و لجميع الأعضاء المزيد من النشاط و التفاعل لنرتقي بأمتنا و ديننا.


**و ألف ألف مبروك :28: :28: :28: *
​


----------



## صناعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

...........


----------



## zidaan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن -وفقني الله وايكم لما فيه صالح الجميع


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ...
المجهود اللي قمت فيه كبير وتستاهل التمييز ..اتمنى لك التوفيق والتميز اكثر واكثر..
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك..
:75::75::75::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## عماد محمود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك للزميل زيدان الذى أمدنا فعلا بالكثير من الكتب الهامة و الممتعة والمفيدة
وأعانك الله دائما على نفع اخوانك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zidaan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي - اخجلتم تواضعي - وفقكم الله اجمعين


----------



## وليد الطحاوى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لجميع المتميزيين وتهنئه لهم من قلوب جميع المشاركين فى المنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## zidaan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وزادكم علما


----------



## Mrs.IE (1 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك اخي ,,,
كونه تم اختيارك فهذا دليل على تميزك ، !!
بتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## zidaan (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل وفقنا ووفقكم الله لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## tomano (1 يناير 2010)

congratulations


----------



## zidaan (3 يناير 2010)

العفو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## said said (3 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك و حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zidaan (4 يناير 2010)

*العفو بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (16 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم كثر الله من أمثالك ووفق الله با ألمزيد من العطآت بهده الكتب القيمة 
وشكرا لك كثيرا
:12::12::12::12::12:​


----------



## zidaan (17 يناير 2010)

*العفو بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## hassanahras (26 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك لك يا اخي زيدان


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

موفقيا


----------



## اسامةسلامة (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## engineer ie (16 مايو 2010)

*مبروك*

مبروك ليك انت تستاهل كل خير


----------



## zidaan (2 أغسطس 2010)

العفو بارك الله فيكم اخوتي واخواتي وفقنا الله لما فيه خير الجميع


----------



## sultan0064 (3 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك الله يوفقه انشالله


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## alaa_cpe1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

مبارك التميز 
عقبالنا


----------

